# Beginner side shooting slingshot?



## hicklife1989 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello was woundering if anyone had a simple side shooting sling shot template

Also how does one determin band length shooting a bow im 28 inches but not shour with a slingshot

And what is a good pouch template to get started with


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Lots of templates here http://slingshotforum.com/files/ Most any slingshot can be shot side ways. You measure the distance from your anchor point to your frame in a drawn out state. Divide it by 5 and you will be in the ball park. I would buy a pouch and go from <a>their http://simple-shot.com/accessories/pouches-1/</a>


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Just double what Can-Opener said above. If you take a look at SimpleShot site you will see many options for affordable shooters or ideas in general. You might also want to look for the following keywords: draw length, draw weight, stretch factor (ratio). Go for 3/8" ammo for a start. It's large enough to pinch it and already visible in the flight.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree with the friends who write above, add a link where you can find the bedt (IMHO) collection of pouch template:

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/105-pouch-templates/


----------



## hicklife1989 (Aug 16, 2014)

Does any one have any reconmendations to any good sellers on this forum for bands slingshots and other slingshot related stuff


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

To start, take a look at Simple-shot.com and pocketpredator.com . Nathan (Simple Shot) and Bill (Pocket Predator) are excellent shooters and slingshot makers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I second that! Simple shot is simply the best


----------

